# lonely pet-free college



## mr. meowface (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello. I'm relatively new to this site. What was my motivation? Well, i've been at this college now for three years and while this college is feeling like home, no home is complete without my cat. I find myself desperate at times without one. This sounds a bit crazy, but i realized that when I'm at my parent's house, my cats are my silent, loving companions. When I feel bad, they make me feel better. I haven't had that outlet in a long time. I guess I joined this site because I'm just missing my kitties, yet i know i am not yet responsible enough, or stable enough, to get my own cat. So it's been very nice reading everyone's stories. Any suggestions to bide my time?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Sory to hear that you can't get your own cat. Don't feel bad, I can't either. Maybe down the line if my allergies clear up. I am sure once you can get a cat, you'll be happeir than ever before.  I know this may sound stupid but why not get an stuffed cat? That is what I did and it helps, a little. Plus, I am on here and see people's cats so that helps me. I don't know if it would help you. Well, again welcome, & I'm glad that you could join all of us here at Cat Forum. 

Catlover


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

One more year to go.... 8)


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

MY 3 send big hugs to you!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. We have lots of stories and pics to help the time go by, hope you get to have your own kitty soon


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums  ..I'm sure you don't have time left being in college but if you do maybe you could help with kitties at your shelter or rescue group, socializing kittens, etc..also maybe at your college there are homeless kitties that need to be fed, TNR'd, etc. Why don't you find out if that situation exists on campus, if so maybe you can help the kitties caretakers, that'd be rewarding..and yes, I agree with catlover, a stuffed cat isn't your live all cat kitty but it helps :wink:..and before you know it you'll have one of your own!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I certainly understand what you mean, I remember being "catless" as a young student myself.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome! *You will get a total cat fix here.

I agree ~ you should volunteer at a shelter.
I want to adopt a greyhound but cant at the moment
so I get my dog fix by volunteering at our 
local rescue. I work in their cat room too. Its 
so satisfying.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I know a few people who fostered cats through college. Usually the shelter pays for food and litter and stuff -- as well as vet checks. So all you'd need to do is care for the kitty who needs a foster home. How does that sound?


----------



## Vanessatx (May 12, 2005)

Im happy I came across the catforum!! I find myself reading stories and looking at pictures for hours, I get bored at work and log right back in to see what else is new!!


----------

